# Last Thing I Expected



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

went diggin' for about 3 hours this afternoon and got this unusual object for a dump. It was right down at the bottom of the trash layer.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 4, 2005)

here's the other side... I left the dirt & rust on it.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 4, 2005)

Some sort of odd axe blade that's split in half ????  
 There's some strange things in those dumps hey! [] .


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 4, 2005)

Charlie ..... your trash dump looks like it could be on top of some Indian artifacts. Better go back with your sifter and dig a little deeper and see what turns up. 
  Brian


----------



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2005)

Native American grooved axe heads from Manhattan...


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 4, 2005)

Hey Ron , 
  Are those yours ? Great Collection !
 Brian


----------



## bottlejunkie (Jun 5, 2005)

That definitely! will be your oldest find at the dump. any older and your in the Paleo era "caveman times". it's a 3/4 groove Axe from the Archaic period, your Axe is probably anywhere from 9,000-5,000 years old! congrats on a super find! my passion truly lies with Indian relic's, I have just recently started digging for bottles. they are similar in ways but the Indian Artifacts are thousands of times older! both hobbies are very addictive though. take care and happy hunting!

 C.KYbottlejunkie/artifacthound


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

BRIAN...to be honest that thought didn't cross my mind. I figured someone had tossed it out in the trash back in the 20's or 30's...but now that you mention it: 
 My dump is in/upon the sides of a huge sinkhole  or ravine carved out by a large spring fed creek.  May have made for a good campsite for Native Americans. I'll heed your advice and keep my eyes peeled...taking my screen with me next time,too.


 BOTTLEJUNKIE...thanks a lot for that dating and other info. You're right: I won't find any bottles that old there...and this is addictive...Nothing like the thrill of the hunt.
 Welcome to the Hobby!

 RON...thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 5, 2005)

No, Brian... I just wanted to show Charlie the type of artifact he'd found... Got it from the web...


 Ron


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 5, 2005)

That is a cool find for a dump, my opinion is that it was tossed by the people who dumped trash in there. The rust on it says it has been in contact with metal it is not very likely it was just laying on the surface when they started dumping. I have heard of folks finding arrowheads while digging privys.  Pettydigger


----------



## dollarbill (Jun 5, 2005)

nice find an axe head like thoughs indian artifacts.keep a diggen uh. bill


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello RON, PETTY, BRIAN & BILL, and any others. ..thanks for all the input.
 I have found a few arrowheads in the past while prowling abandoned , newly graded lots in the downtown area. 
 I also found a couple of other items: will take some pics and post here later today, as I need some input on them.[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

okay, 1st a  bit of history about where I found the following items. Place called Stoney Point here in Bristol. Present home was built in 1884. Before it there was a log home and a slave quarters.. Owner gave me permission to search/dig for bottles but stated if I found any money, it was hers...LOL. She was a nice lady.

 I searched around a bit...found a small area of broken pontilled bottles...no depth.
 Scratched around a bit more and dug a few test holes for a privy...found a modern concrete- lined one...no bottles....no other privys or a cistern.

 Saw this mound of dirt and rocks on one corner of the field...figured it was from where they plowed and dug up rocks and piled them out of the way. Thought perhaps there may be a bottle or two in it, so I began digging the mound.


 Here's the 1st item I found.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

another pic...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

and another...I think it's petrified wood....notice the depression in the center?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

Here's what I found next and I think it is what was used to cause the depression...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

another pic of the pestle..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

This 3rd item taken from the same mound is a whole nuther ball of wax...I thought it was a toy....


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

another pic...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

and another...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

last one..


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

any input is appreciated...[]

 This next object was found by me on a jobsite in Elizabethton TN....I showed it to the Super and he told me to keep my mouth shut or else they would shut down the site...even though the dirt it was found in was being brought in from elsewhere in dump trucks....never did learn where that was.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

another pic of what I was told is a portion of a fossilized snail...


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

see the segments?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 5, 2005)

ohhh....I never did find any bottles at Stoney Point....did learn there was a huge sinkhole up a nearby hollow that trash was dumped in by the Lady's Father...but now it's under a small man-made lake...[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 5, 2005)

Charlie ... I'd say the pestle was probably picked up with the rest of the rocks out of the farmers field . Look around in the pile and you may find the mortar to go with it. I have found many mortars in and around bluffs here , and hardly never find the pestles.
 I had permission to look in some valley fields here near a large creek every year when they plowed in the Spring. The fields were several 100 acres and you could roam around in them all day without covering them completely . I usually went with 3 other people ... me myself I found over 700 perfect arrowheads and a large ice chest full of broken points ...from Spears to birds. And also several broken fluted points , which are really early....I think at least 10,000 years if I remember correctly. It took me about 3 years to accumulate the 700 points .  The field owner said that people used to come and camp at Her fields and spend their vacation looking the fields over for arrowheads. The Indians must have spent many a moon in this area. Because you can still find arrowheads to this day in the fields after a Spring plow! Makes me wonder with all I found in 3 years how many points were in this field.....unbelievable to say the least !!!!
  I'd like to see your Pistol in person........did you find it in the rock pile also ? 
   Brian


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey tha pistol is a neat find, I agree on the fossil being a sort of snail or something from the water. Even her in Iowa we find sharks teeth in creeks, I know it sounds crazy but it is true. You never know what you will find being out searching for bottles/rocks/fossils/marbles/and other great treasures, it is always cool when you find that certain something that has been buried in the earth for ages.


 Some axe heads/celts. Lotsa miles!


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 6, 2005)

BRIAN..I too used to walk freshly plowed fields looking for arrowheads/points..I have less than a 100 though.
 Bottle diggin' was more rewarding, in many ways...

 If I was going to Knoxville, I'd bring the pistol for you to take a gander at...
 I could mail it to you...??

 It did come from the same rockpile as the pestle and petrified wood....didn't find a mortar...[]


 PETTY..nice collection of artifacts...thanks for sharin'...[]


----------



## bottlejunkie (Jun 6, 2005)

Brian S.

 I would like to see your arrowheads sometime. either by posting them or e-mailing pic's, especially your broken fluted points. I really enjoy hunting, and studying Indian relics. happy hunting!

 C.KYbottlejunkie


----------



## bottlejunkie (Jun 6, 2005)

Also, "Pettydigger" those are some awesome finds!!! thanks for sharing and would be interested in seeing any more Indian relic's that you have found. happy hunting!

 C.KYbottlejunkie


----------



## lexdigger (Jun 6, 2005)

Intresting thread guys! Especially the Axes!!! Those are all cool, including the one found in the dump. I agree that it was probably tossed there with the rest of the bottles and stuff due to the rust looking buildup. You should be able to scrub it with a toothbrush or scrub brush under water without damaging the stone or polish at all. I've collected native american artifacts for about 10 years and am just now getting into bottle digging... I'd like to see more pics of any arrowheads or hardstone tools you all have found!!! Chris


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 6, 2005)

Bottlejunkie .... I sold the 700 several years back .... for a 1.00 a piece !    Dumb me !  LOL  Wish I had them back now !
  But , I still have a few hundred left and I will post a pic as soon as I get a chance to dig them out and get some pics.  I gave the broken fluted points away.....all were the back half... never found any tips. It was 3 Cumberlands and a Clovis . I'll look to make sure , but I think I gave them all away. Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 7, 2005)

LEX...very fine grouping....they look "sharp."


----------



## Indiana Jones (Jun 7, 2005)

hmmm you probitly could cut threw steel with those arrow heads


----------

